# Viper 4203v and the PLJX passlock



## stategrounds (Feb 1, 2011)

It all seemed to simple. Took out the radio on my 2003 Malibu and almost all the wires and a place to put the parts were right there. 
The Viper was easy to install. The PLJX wires were all there too.
Programing the PLJX didn't go as the istructions claimed. 

1. start the car with the key
2. press the programing button
3. Hold the programing button until led blinks
Done!

Well the car didn't start and the anti theft light was blinking so I followed the instructions if that happend.

Now the car starts, the program led on the PLJX turns on, I press and hold the programing button, the led goes out but after 3 or 4 miuntes the led never blinks. How long does it take to program the PLJX?

The Viper works great, the car runs but the anti theft light remians on solid.

I hope anyone can help me with this minor dilema.

stategrounds


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Need to disarm thbe factory alarm


----------

